# Weeks Farm Machine Auction Shipping



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

I know many have made purchases from the Weeks Auction Yearly Turf Equipment Auction. So the question is how do you plan for transposition post auction of your purchases?

What trucking company is easiest to coordinate with, dependable and affordable?


----------



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

TTT

Shameless bump


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have not bought anything from Weeks, but here is some relevant discussion about shipping options. :thumbup:


----------



## Seedit (2 mo ago)

I've only had to transport something I've bought once and used these guys Construction Equipment Shipping & Transport Rates | Cost To Ship Just went with them because they were the most affordable at the time, but no complaints.


----------



## Seedit (2 mo ago)

Sorry didn't realize this was an older post - I'll leave my comment in case anyone else needs recs on it


----------

